#ubuntu-pk 2014-01-20
<Researcher> hi
<Researcher> :)
#ubuntu-pk 2014-01-23
<Researcher> hi
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-24
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 24. dzień roku: „Tak jak medycyna nie przynosi żadnego pożytku, jeśli nie leczy chorób ciała, podobnie filozofia jest bezużyteczna, jeśli nie leczy cierpień duszy. (Porfiriusz)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 24. dzień roku: ?Tak jak medycyna nie przynosi żadnego pożytku, jeśli nie leczy chorób ciała, podobnie filozofia jest bezużyteczna, jeśli nie leczy cierpień duszy. (Porfiriusz)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 24. day of the year: ?As the medicine brings no benefit, if not cure diseases of the body, philosophy is useless if it cannot heal the suffering of the soul. (Sea)?
<throl> Researcher-, u there ?
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Wed, 25 Jan 2017 00:17:08 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 25. dzień roku: „Francuzi mówią szybko, a działają powoli (Voltaire)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 25. dzień roku: ?Francuzi mówią szybko, a działają powoli (Voltaire)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 25. day of the year: ?The French speak fast and act slow (Voltaire)?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-26
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Thu, 26 Jan 2017 01:32:19 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 26. dzień roku: „Wielkość rozsiana jest skąpo w planie świata. (Bruno Schulz)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 26. dzień roku: ?Wielkość rozsiana jest skąpo w planie świata. (Bruno Schulz)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 26. day of the year: ?Size is metastatic poorly in terms of peace. (Bruno Schulz)?
